# ابونا داود لمعى  .. عظات مكتوبه  ..asmicheal



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*
ابونا داود لمعى .. عظات مكتوبه ..asmicheal
اجتماع الثلاثاء بكنيسه مارمرقس مصر الجديده 

متجدد تابعوه كل ثلاثاء ان شاء الله 









متجدد تابعوه كل ثلاثاء ان شاء الله 

*





=​


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اخفيت وزنتك
قد يكون تكاسلك باستغلال الوزنه شاهد عليك لا لك



سلمهم امواله - ملك لربنا
على قدر طاقته - سابق علم ربنا وحكمته عارف طاقتك وقدرك

وزنات معطله 


ايه مدفون جوانا لم نستثمره
المدفون بغيرنا لنشجعهم 


يعنى ايه الوزنات
----------------------------------
لا تنظر لوزنه غيرك - لا ترتقى فوق ما ينبعى - لا تبص لحاجه مش عندك ولا تستصغر ما عندك

الروحانيه بتاعتك تشتغل بالوزنه الفلانيه

جسد واحد باعضاء كثيره
توزيع الادوار وتجانس المجموعه 

محترمين ادوار بعض 
يعملوا بلا تكلف بما يناسب وزنته وطبيعته




كل عضو يمارس الدور الطبيعى لدوره 


مافيش حد ربنا ما اعطى له وزنه


الصحه -العمر -الوقت 
وزنه توحاسب عليها وقد لا توجد لهم مثل تلك الوزنه هو محتاج
كنت رجلا لكسيح
عين للاعمى
قضى مشواره 



لو كملنا بعض لا يمكن هيكون فيه محتاج او عاجز 


وربما ده قصد الله 






+ العلاقات وزنه 
معلومه - عمل 


+الفلوس وزنه 


+ الدراسه وزنه يمكن تفيد ناس وعلمك خبره تفيد الخدمه 

=
+ الثقافه وزنه .. بابا شنودة 



+المواهب وزنه


+ الطباع الجيده وزنه 

كل مافى حياتنا يستثمر للملكوت



ليه تحفى الوزنه ؟
------------------------------
دفن الوزنه 
1- ادعاء انك لا تحمل وزنات
انا منفعش - كتواضع لا - تعطيل لمصالح ربنا وخطته
ادعاء كاذب منك 


2- الكسل والرخاوه
مش عاوز تتعب 



3- المفاهيم الخاطئه
لئلا اوعثر الناس
غلطان هتتحاسب لو كسلت معنديش وخايف ااذى 



4- المشغوليات المهلكه
عشاء العريس
مشترى حقل -بهايم- متزوج -اودع اهلى 
روح الله فينا ليس لنعيش كالناس بل نور وملح 
لو ما تعملش دورك 
ربنا مش سايبك لتاكل وتشرب وتنام 
هذه كلها تزاد لكم 
كل اللى شاغلك على البيعه هتاخده بزياده 
ميوعه المشغوليه الزياده
موقف من المشغوليات لو عطلت الوزنه وعمل ربنا
فيلكس الوالى وبولس الرسول 



ايه اللى يطفى الوزنات (وزناات تحت المكيال )
1- مكيال الجسد
ماذا اكل - اشرب -من يقول الناس عنى 


2- مكيال الكرامه
متكبر عايش لذاتك 


3- مكيال الماده 
التنعم والانشغال بالماده
لم يستثمر وزناته 


4-الخوف من استثمار الوزنه
هايبين الخدمه -هننفع - ربنا يقبلنا
الخوف يجعلك حذر وليس يمنعك عن استثمار الوزنه 


5- الخوف من الفشل 
طالما قصدك خير ربنا هيكمل عمله بيك

6- خوف من المقارنه
النظر لمن حولك 
بطرس وقتما بدا بالسفينه لكن يوم الخمسين 3 الالاف نفس 

اوعى تحكوا حكايات القديسين من الاخر 
علشان ما تتعقدوش 
الانبا موسى الاسود 


7- خوف من المستقبل 
الله ياخدك من مجد الى مجد 




رسايل لينا
------------------------
1- اكتشف وزناتك المعطله ووزنات مخدومك واشتغل بيها (عند الشباب ثروه -خليه يعند مع الغلط -تحدى للخطا والمشاكل ) 


2- وظف طاقاتك وطاقات مخدومينك-اجعل من كل مخدوم خادم 


3- سهل للمخدوم طريق التقوى -استثمار وزناته - بسط له طريق ربنا 
عصا موسى ويده وهارون كلسان معه 
ولو الصيارفه اخد الامكانيه بالانسان واطلع منها فايده - مهاره تتناسب مع ظروفهم -اوجد له قيمه وانتاج


4- تابع تطوير المخدوم ونموه - تضبيط الامور وما يزيد او يقل 
المهارات والوزنات عاوزه متابعه وتطوير 



ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 23 اكتوبر 2012

للتحميل 

=






http://www.4shared.com/mp3/CzsW1rJ2/38-__23-10-2012_.html





=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لكهنوت 
المدعو من الله 
هارون افرخت عصاه الكهنوت المختار من الله مثمر 

البابا شنوده الفرع المثمر 

الخطوات :

1-تحديد صفات المرشحين للبطريركيه
2-مرشحين
3- صلاه



(الاصحاح الاول من اعمال الرسل 
1: 23 فاقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى برسابا الملقب يوستس و متياس

1: 24 و صلوا قائلين ايها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين انت من هذين الاثنين ايا اخترته

1: 25 لياخذ قرعة هذه الخدمة و الرسالة التي تعداها يهوذا ليذهب الى مكانه

1: 26 ثم القوا قرعتهم فوقعت القرعة على متياس فحسب مع الاحد عشر رسولا

=====================


15: 22 حينئذ راى الرسل و المشايخ مع كل الكنيسة ان يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما الى انطاكية مع بولس و برنابا يهوذا الملقب برسابا و سيلا رجلين متقدمين في الاخوة

15: 23 و كتبوا بايديهم هكذا الرسل و المشايخ و الاخوة يهدون سلاما الى الاخوة الذين من الامم في انطاكية و سورية و كيليكية

15: 24 اذ قد سمعنا ان اناسا خارجين من عندنا ازعجوكم باقوال مقلبين انفسكم و قائلين ان تختتنوا و تحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم نامرهم

15: 25 راينا و قد صرنا بنفس واحدة ان نختار رجلين و نرسلهما اليكم مع حبيبينا برنابا و بولس

15: 26 رجلين قد بذلا انفسهما لاجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح

15: 27 فقد ارسلنا يهوذا و سيلا و هما يخبرانكم بنفس الامور شفاها

15: 28 لانه قد راى الروح القدس و نحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء الواجبة)




4- قرعه هيكليه 


تسلسل كتابى 


+ تحفظ من الافكار البشريه اخضع لقرار ربنا فاحص القلوب 

+ما ننتظره من الراعى الاتى : ان يصنع مشيئه الله -يتمم قصد الله -ناتمن لاختيار ربنا بالصلاه 
صنع المشيئه الالهيه من الله للراعى 



+ اختيارات الله لا تخضع لتوقعات البشر قد نراها غريبه .. مثلا اختيار جدعون -الجهال والمزدرى - شاول الطرسوسى وتحوله لبولس كاروز الامم 
نصوم ونصلى ونثق بقوه الصلاه




+ من اراد ان يكون اولا وعظيما فليكن لكم خادما وعبدا
ماعندناش فكر العالم فى الرياسه 

نصلى ونصوم بحراره ليختار لنا الله راعيا صالحا



ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 2 اكتوبر 2012


صلواتكم 


=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اقتربوا اليا 
نعرف ربنا لكن هل نقترب منه ؟
ادخل الى العمق 
اسمع افضل 
لترى اكثر 
لامان افضل


دعوه للكل 

اقتربوا الى الله يقترب منكم

(نصيبي أنت يا رب فقلت أن أحفظ وصاياك. ترضيت وجهك بكل قلبي، فارحمني كقولك. لأني تفكرت في طرقك ورددت قدمي إلى شهاداتك. تهيأت ولم أتوانَ لحفظ وصاياك. رباطات الخطاة التفت على، أما شريعتك فلم أنسَها. في نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك على أحكام عدلك. شريك أنا لكل الذين يخافونك، وللحافظين وصاياك. من رحمتك يا رب امتلأت الأرضُ فعلمني عدلك )


سبع خطوات للاقتراب الى الله

1- نصيبى هو الله : احفظ كلامك 
--------------------------------------
مالكش الا ربنا اللى قاعد لك ربنا ف الدنيا والاخره 
الحفظ يقربنا لربنا 
كلمه ربنا خارقه حارقه للخطيه 
الموعظه على الجبل 
انت نصيبى احفظ كلامى 
اتلذذ بوصاياك التى احببت 
كلامك غنائمى ثروتى يا رب 


2-ترضيت وجهك يا رب : التدقيق والحرص
----------------------------------------------
ايه اللى يرضينى ويرضى من حولى 
لا هرتضى وجهك يا الله
التوبه -الصلاه -محبه الناس -المطانيات - عطاء -
دماغى برضاك يا رب
تدقيق وحرص 
فى الفكر والكلمه 

نركز ف ربنا 
ماا تريد ان افعل يا رب
يكون جميع كلام فمى وفكر قلبى مقبول امامك يا الله 




3-تفكرت فى طرقى : حاسب نفسك
----------------------------------------------
اليوم بيعدى ازاى - ليه بتنرفز - تقييم لحياتى 
حاسب عن افكارك -قانونك الروحى 



4- اسرعت ولم اتوانى لحفظ وصاياك : الغيره
-------------------------------------------
سرعتنا لربنا -اركضوا نحو الله 
الغيره والحماس بطريق ربنا 
ملعون من يعمل عمل الله برخاوه 
ربنا عارف بتربيطاتنا فلوس عيال صحه ناس تعبانه
حط دماغك بربنا هوه يفك الاربطه 
التركيز على الشريعه وليس على الاربطه
فك عنى يا الله حبال الخطيه والمشغوليه
مش هسيب الحبال تتلف عليا وتعطلنى عنك يا رب 
الحبال زحلقتك لانك انتبهت للحبال وليس الشريعه 


5- في نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك على أحكام عدلك :
-------------------------------------------------------------------
فى نصف الليل لا انسى اعمالك
اشكر ربنا على نفسك -حبايبك .. سهر الليل مخصوص لربنا 





6-شريك أنا لكل الذين يخافونك، وللحافظين وصاياك: الاقتراب من القديسين
--------------------------------------------------------------------
جو روحى - شاركهم - سابقهم للوصول الى الله والتمتع بيه 



7- من رحمتك يا رب امتلأت الأرضُ فعلمني عدلك
----------------------------------------------------------
على قد الدنيا مليانه شر مليانه رحمه - رحمته على الاشرار لم يفنيهم لعلكم تتوبوا 








ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 18 سبتمبر 2012

=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اليوم ذكرى استشهاد القديس الطفل ابانوب 
عبرانيين 12 

قاوموا ضد الخطيه :
1-الالام السيد المسيح ..
ولو هاموت هاعمل اللى ربنا عاوزه - لا كسل بوصيه او مقاومه خطيه افتكر الالام السيد المسيح 

2-الدينونه 
لحظه بجهنم تخليك تعرف مراره الخطيه وتحترز منها - ننشغل بمشاغل تافهه وننسى ابديتنا - 

3-الشهداء
ايه علاقتنا بالشهداء قاموا الخطيه حتى الدم قوتلوا لتمسكهم بعقيدتهم - اين تعبنا فى الصلاه واحتمال الاخر 

4-الخدمه 
فى رقابتنا مخدومينا - اسرنا وبيوتنا -تجاهد مع نفسك ينعكس بكل من ورائك - توحاسب عن هلاكهم بسبب تهاونك - النعمه والقوه الروحيه من صلاه مخدعك وعمقك مع الله 

5-التاديب
خاف من التاديب واجره الخطيه موت

====


قاوموا حتى الدم ضد 
-------------
قاوموا الكسل 
قاوموا تكرار الخطيه 
قاوموا اخطاء اللسان 
قاوموا الكبرياء والذات 
قاوموا الشهوات 

====

كيف نقاوم
1- حساب النفس ..احكم على نفسك هل تجتهد 

2- ركز ودقق

3-الخوف المقدس .. سمر خوفك فى لحمى يا رب 



ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 31 يوليو 2012




=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الامانه قلت
الكذب سهل - الخطا انتشر - استعجال الغنى (يغش - يكذب -يرتشى -ياذى )

+الامانه اصبحت عمله نادره
فى (الوقت -العمل - الكلام )

+الامانه
1-الصدق
2-الالتزام - الجديه 
3-التدقيق 


1- الصدق
-الصدق مع الله وليس الرياء 
منظرك كمبطنك 
فى البيت -جوه دماغك - افكارك
هل اللى شايفه الناس فيك هو نفس اللى شايفه ربنا فيك ؟
الصلاه -حب الناس - سلوكك الخارجى وببيتك 

-مقياس الامانه علاقتك الخفيه ب الله
صلاه - حوار مع الله وتاملات وقوه علاقه بربنا 

-الصدق مع الناس 
التلقائيه - عدم الكذب - عدم الرياء - بوضوح بلا تمثيل 



2- الالتزام والجديه 
- عشر حاجات نحاسب نفسنا عليها 
(الصلاه باحساس بالتزام - الانجيل وقرائته وتنفيذ وصاياه -الاعتراف حساب النفس اشكو نفسى بلا تبريرات - التناول قدسيته والتوبه قبله -الخلوه -الصوم -الاجتماع -الخدمه - العشور -التداريب )


3- التدقيق 
الامين يدقق فى نظراته - افكاره -الحواس 
التدقيق بالطقس والصوم 
التدقيق بعمل الخير 
التدقيق بالكلام مع الناس 
تدقيق فى التصرف 
تدقيق فى تجنب العثره 
تدقيق فى توزيع الوقت 

كيف تصبح اكثر امانه ؟
1- حاسب نفسك بدقه ( افكارك -عينيك قلبك لسانك قانونك الروحى) قبل صلاه النوم 
2-تذكر الدينونه 
3-تامل فى جياه وسير القديسين 
4- تامل بامانه الله فى وعوده 
5- كلمه ربنا ترفع مستوى الامانه = التركيز فى الانجيل 


العمر لو خلص مالهوش ملحق 





ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 24 ابريل 2012





=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*

متجدد تابعوه كل ثلاثاء ان شاء الله 
​*












=======


----------



## asmicheal (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جامعه 3-11
صنع الكل حسن 
وضع الابديه فى قلوبهم 
التى بلاها لا يدرك عمل الله


الابديه والميل الروحى تمكنك من رؤيه عمل الله

العين المفتوحه على الله تجعلنا فرحين
بعيد عن اخطائنا ونقائصنا واحتياجات الخدمه والحروب التى تمارس عليهم 


اشهر واصعب حرب 
حرب ال لا قيمه 
هتغير ايه ؟


الروحانى ينظر الى  طاقات الروح القدس يثول متهللا انا فيا اللى مكفينى 

الروح القدس العامل بقوه

انا فيا عمل الله 

عمل الله :


فى الخفاء  (مرقس 4 )
------------------------------
الحياه فى الموضوع هو الله


غير مدرك ولا منظور
-----------------------
احيانا لا تفهمه 


غير محدود
--------------
فى ضيق فكرنا نحد عمل الله بفكرنا
الله يحرك الاحداث والاشخاص
العمل الروحانى يثبت الناس بالايمان



الله غير واقف على اشخاصنا
الله يستخدم الضعفاء والقوه من الله 

الله لا يدعو الموهلين بل يوهل المدعويين 


لا خطه واضحه (تدبير البشر )
--------------------------------
الله يكشف لك الخطه التى يعدها 





عمل الله فى الخادم 
عمل الله المخدوم
عمل الله الخدمه 



1- عمل الله فى الخادم 
ان لم تستفيد من الخدمه لن تستفيد منك الخدمه 
هل تنمو فى الروحيات ولا لا 
سفر يونان خلاص نينوى والخادم يونان 
بطرس الرسول يهرب من الصلب .. اتصلب بالمقلوب عمل فى حياته + الانكار  قدم بعده خدمه قويه

ارنى صلاحك فيا 
اشتغل يارب فيا وبيا 
عاوزه اتكلم عنك من عمق معاملتك 





2- عمل الله فى المخدوم
مشكله اكبر من حجمى ووضعى   
مشكله زوجيه حلها ربنا 
جنازه عظتها اثرت بانسان انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه 




3-عمل الله الخدمه 
شق البحر الاحمر ايام موسى 
المن والسلوى 40 سنه 
المياه من صخره 
عرس قانا الجليل 
جدعون و300 محارب  ينتصروا على 120 الف ابواق وقله بشمعه 
تشطيب كاتدرائيه بعد العظه وتبرع النساء والرجال 

اطرح ضعفك امام كلى القوه 
اعمل فيا وبيا 




1- الصلاه 
2- الروحانيه الحقيقيه 
3- الوحدانيه - روح واحده - بنفس واحده 











ابونا مينا رمزى 
من اجتماع ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 6 نوفمبر 2012



=


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الكهنوت
1-عطيه الله 

رعاه حسب قلبك

يحقق مشيئتك وارادتك 
توجهه بروحك ليعمل كقلبك

قلبه كقلبك يا رب بالروح القدس
عبرانين 5 



2- مدعو من الله
الله يدعو الخادم -الكاهن - الاسقف -البطريرك

مدعو من الله ليس مدعو من نفسه 
ك سيمون الساحر 

موهبه الله لا تباع 



3- شهوه استشهاد وخدمه وتعب 
لاشهوه لعظمه الوظيفه 
العظمه فى السماء
شهوه الخدمه والتعب والموت مع المسيح 
اشتهاء التعب والصلاه والكرازه 

شهوه حب ل الله 



4- الكهنوت وكاله
انت وكيل على عمرك على بيتك على شغلك
القسيس وكيل عن الشعب
الاسقف وكيل عن شعب اكبر
البطريرك الشعب المسيحى كله


سلطه ومحاسبه من الملك الله
كلما زادت مسئوليه الراعى احتاج صلاه من الشعب 


وكيل اسرار 
وكيل امين حكيم 



5- الكهنوت ابوه
هو اب قبل كل شيىء
يحمل ابوه الله للناس 

ابانا الذى فى السموات ونرى ابوه الله بابونا والاسقف والبطرك امتداد  لابوه ربنا يزقنا على حب ربنا


الوكيل لا يتحرك بمزاجه 
الغفران للتائب 



6- الكهنوت رعايه
الراعى  الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف
على الصليب على طول
المسيح الراعى يربضنى يريحنى 
اطلب الضال استرد المطرود .. ارعاها بعدل 
الكهنوت رعايه 

يلم شعبه 
يدخلهم فى الكنيسه
نحتمل الناس بلا تفريط بالعقيده 

الله فى احتماله لبطرس 

يو 10
الكهنوت يخرجنا  عن العالم 
غربه عن العالم محافظين على تميزنا
نحب لا نكره
نبارك ولا نلعن 
الراعى يتقدمنا بحياته القدوه 
نميز صوت المسيح فى لسان الراعى 
فاعل وممجد فى قديسيه
ابناء عوض عن ابائك



7- الكهنوت حياه ملائكيه
ضعفات وبيجاهد لكنه بالكهنوت تشبه بالمسيح والملايكه
مشروع ملاك 
التبحه -الناس - ربنا - وديع -هادى 
ملاكى يهيىء الطريق امامى بيوحنا المعمدان
الملايكه تحكمهم افكار السماء 
منور فى تعليمه 
نار ونور 
تتوب وتصحصح 
سراج موقد منير 

نبتهج بنوره ساعات ويمضى 

اعطيهم رعاه حسب قلبى 




ابونا داود لمعى 
13 نوفمبر 2013






=


----------



## asmicheal (20 نوفمبر 2012)

التنميه 

الارمله واليشع


  -اعمل لك ايه ؟ تعرفوا تعملوا ايه ؟

عندكم ايه ؟
اوعى تستهين باللى عنده بالايمان والتدبير يعمل حاجات حلوه




  -متخدش  على الصرخه الاولى 
الحوار الهادى
نعمل ايه - عندك ايه


الانطباع الاول دايما غشاش 

مش لازم فلوس انما موهبه ما ذكاء -عينين - مشاعر





   -الحل دايما فى كلمه الا 
الا دهنه زيت 

وسط الكلام المستقلين بيه يطلع منه داود 




-المصادر - الموارد

اهمها 
hr

القوه البشريه

الانسان امكانيه
اهم من الفلوس
85 مليون انسان


الانسان قوه منتججه = 85 مليون مورد وقوه 

دهنه زيت - محبوبه من البلد علاقات انسانيه - 6 ايدين - اوعيه  من الجيران




- ليه مااعطهاش فلوس

هتخلصها وتستلف 

العيال مش هتشتغل 
القرش السهل لا يجعله يعمل 


بطاله - كسل - لاعمل 





- الاوعيه الفارغه
روحى استعيرى   اوعيه

استعيرى - استعينى 

 ارغفه والسمكتين
استعين بناس تانيه
فكر - امكانيه - خبره
ورجعها تانى
الاستعاره والاستعانه مبينيه على العلاقات الجيده 

استثمار العلاقات 
ليس حل مشكله لكن من خلال اجزاء صغيره

ساعتين - ثلاثه 
جمعنا 3-2 فى 500  فرد = 1500 ساعه 




-العلاقات جزء من الوزنات 

شيخ وكاهن المجمع الازهرى مكان والدكاتره والدواء علينا
الكل استفاد 

تكلفه اقل وخدمه افضل 
معهد اجازه 
الكل كسبان 
رساله حب وتهدئه

اللى انت حاسه بلا قيمه هو الحل كله






-لا تقللى 
الرؤيه

اعى تبص تحت رجليك  
بص بعيد واطمح بامال 
ابدا من الاخر للاول 


لا تقلل من نعمه ربنا
حلم بعيد المدى



يعيش 
يتعلم
حياه كريمه
لا تقلل




-لازم يكون فيه خطه

جمعى الحلل 
ادخلى واقفلى الباب
وصبى 
مصتع صغير ب 3 افراد
دوره عمل منظمه
ادوار موزعه
لعمل ولو بدائى 


لازم خطه ودراسه جدوى 
نظام لا عشوائيه
البركه تحتاج الى نظام


الله يعمل فى نظام

ليجلسوا 50 
50
مجموعات ونوزع 
النظام لازم يمشى 




-التنميه بالصلاه ايدينا بايد ربنا بالصلاه
اليشع يصلى 
تحديد الهدف 
توزيع الادوار 
ترتيب المهام


-اغلقى الباب
لا تتكلم الا بعد بدء العمل الفعلى 
اعمل بهدوؤء بلا دوشه
اشتغل بلا رغى بلا فرجه


اصلى وانا بشتغل 
ربنا الاول معنا 
غلق الباب داما اشاره للصلاه





-التنفيذ
حوار 
امكانياتها
خطه عمل
ثم التنفيذ
بالحرف 
تعبهم وشغلهم وحاجاتهم 
الاشتراك بالعمل يحسس بالقيمه ويجعل قوه لحفظه


ربنا بيشتغل معانا مع اجتهادنا 

طاعه - ايمان - محبه اولاد الله

قفلت ورجعت لاليشع
نعمل ايه تانى

اذهبى بيعى الزيت واوفى دينك
وعيشى انت وبنوك بما بقى 




نتيجه قريبه ونتيجه بعيده 
ياكلوا ثم يعيشوا محترمين

لا تكون نتائج موقته بل  دائمه 
انسان +فكره = حياه افضل 

لم يمنح الله الناس الغنى
بل لتكون لهم حياه ويكون لهم افضل
يغير دماغنا للافضل - قيمه للعمل 


ابونا داود لمعى 

الثلاثاء 
20 نوفمبر 2012



صلواتكم 



=


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اخطاء الاستعداد 
1-شنطه
2-فلوس
3- باسبور
4-اتاخرت
5- طياره غلط


1-الشنطه :مستلزمات السماء 
---------------------------------
جهزت كنز ليك فى السماء
رحلت جزء من ثروتك للسماء 
تنقل بمرسال واحد = الفقير 
طريقه التحويل عن طريق الفقراء
حسب تعبك -روحك - امكانياتك
كلنا مسافرين للسماء عملت رصيد بالسماء ولا لسه
فرق - اعطى المساكين بره يبقى الى الابد


تعرف ناس فى السماء
قديس سبقك
فقير خدمته 
علشان ما تتهوش فى السماء


ليك عشره مع القديسين والفقراء
اصدقاء بمال الظلم




2- فلوس :الايمان
----------------------
عملتنا الاساسيه فى السماء الايمان 
بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضائه
ثقتك بربنا زادت فلوسك بالسماء اكتر مش مفلس

اهم عمله الايمان
رصيد ايمانهم

متكل على ربنا وليس على بشر



3- الباسبور:المحبه 
------------------------
هنا ما يسفروكش هناك ما تدخلش

المحبه صوره الله 
ربنا دخل الناس السماء بالمحبه العمليه
كنت مسجونا -عريانا - ... فخدمتونى 
ميزتنا كمسيحيين محبتنا للخير والرحمه



اسم ربنا يسوع
ليس اسم اخر للخلاص
باسورد السماء
القلب يومن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص
صلواتك القصيره لمناجاه الله

يدعو يصلى - يكرز 




4- التاخر: استبعاد النهايه 
---------------
مثل يا رب يارب افتح لنا 
لا اعرفكم
التاخر مستبعد النهايه
الغنى الغبى - الان تؤخذ نفسك
اوعى تثق فى الايام
دايما باى وقت تطلع السماء
مستعد قلبى يا الله

الان يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام
احصاء ايامنا العمر قصير  خلينا نشوف الحكايه بتطير طيران
القلب غشيم لانه مستبعد النهايه
حياتكم بخار يظهر قليلا ويضمحل
ان شاء الرب وعشنا 
خللى ربنا فى احساسك انك عايش بمشيئه ربنا







5- ركبت وسيله غلط :
---------------------------------
بدل ما تسافر شرق تسافر غلط
سكه غلط من بابها 
لا تكمل بسكه غلط 
سكه الفلوس -
كلها سكك غلط كرسى لحته غلط 

ادخللوا من الباب الضيق
حاسبوا من السكه السهله -التعليم السهل بلا جهاد - الطريق الرحب


اختار الحياه الابديه 


بالمثل الحكمه - الفلسفه
حكمه الهيه واخرى نفسانيه ارضيه
الغيره - التحزب -كل حاجه غلط 


الحكمه الالهيه مترفقه وديعه

معاك اى دى السماء
كنز بالسماء
راكب الباب الصح
فيه ناس هيستقبلوك
نستعد يا رب دائما للقائك











ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 27 نوفمبر 2012




=


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الايمان وسط التخبط
مفتاح ضيق الدنيا الايمان
الاطمئنان مهما سارت الاحداث


مكتئبين لكن بالايمان لا تتضايق
الحيره شديده لكن بالايمان  ربنا يحل الامور
بالايمان مواقف اصعب من طاقته

قصص الكتاب تصبرنا
ابونا ابراهيم ذبيحه اسحق
انتصر بالايمان وعدى الازمه



الايمان لا يلغى الحيره
لكن بالايمان النهايه بيد ربنا

لا نعرف المستقبل لكن نعرف الله ضابط الكل


الثلاثه فتيه فى اتون النار 
الخلاص مختلف 
الايمان لا يلغى التساؤل
مع التساؤل سلام

الايمان وعدم الاستجابه 
مبيسمعش طلبنا كشكل ما نريده
لكن بالايمان مع عدم الاستجابه مطمن 


ايليا المطر 
ربنا لم يستجب من اول مره حتى سابع مره

اسالوا تعطوا 
القرع عمليه مستمره
ليس لنا بالايمان الا الصلاه
هنصلى مهما حصللى بكل المواقف بكل الطرق
الايمان فى الثقه حتى لو ما استجبش 

موقف الشونميه


طول ما احنا عى الارض مشاكل وجولات
موسى النبى 

40 سنه اختبارات
الاختبارات قوى الايمان


العلامات والايمان ربنا يظهر يسند الايمان
يقرب يظهر نفسه لكن مش بالضروره ينهى المشاكل 

التجربه لزياده الايمان وتثبيته
انا هنا 
والبحر هايج 


يوسف  الصديق والوزراء  اللى فسر حلميهم 
علامه ربنا 
نسيوه واحد مات والتانى نسيه 3 سنين
كمل السجن 



احذروا الايحاءات النفسيه
لا تتوقع بكره وبعده
لا تخضع للايحاءات  النسيه
وعود بشريه
عاوزين وعد ربنا 
التفاصيل لا تهمنا 
ربنا معانا 
كله خير 



الايمان ابن التواضع
لو الواحد اتضع  وعرف قوه ربنا 


نازفه الدم 12 سنه
قوه من هب ثوبه
الكنعانيه
الكلاب من فتات اربابها
قائد المئه قول كلمه  استحق ان تدخل بيتى
سمعان الخراز
ابونا ابراهيم

ايماننا بقوه ربنا


طلبى 
ان تكون مشيئتك  لا مشيئتى 
الم
معجزات
تفرحنا
تذلنا 
كل الاحوال نرضى بالايمان بيك يا رب وبعملك فينا


ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء
4 ديسمبر 2012













=


----------



## asmicheal (11 ديسمبر 2012)

روميه 8
من سيفصلنا 

35 من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟ أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف

36 كما هو مكتوب: إننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار. قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح

37 ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا

38 فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة، ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات، ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة

39 ولا علو ولا عمق، ولا خليقة أخرى، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا





هل تحبنى وقت الشده - ناس تتامر وتتقول - مجاعه - عرى وبهدله واهانه-  خطر حقيقى 

السيف حرفا ظهر 
االذى لم يشفق على ابنه   ... كيف لا يهبنا معه كل شيىء
اوعى تشك ربنا بيحبك
اثبات لا يمكن نقضه 
المسيح مات علشانك
لو عينك على الصليب يحبك لدرجه الصليب 

يهبنا معه لا ان تومنوا فقط بل ان تتالموا معه ايضا
الصلب 
خساره - اهانه - سيف 
وهبتنى ان اتالم معك
اماره انى بحبك واشركك تموت علشانى 
تتالم من اجلى 



يحبنا يشركنا فى التعب 






هل تسمح ان تفصلنا عنك 
يعظم انتصارنا 
نصره على الشياطين
فيه انتصار اعظم وقت الالام
وقت الاستشهاد كن اعظم انتصار
توبه انسان - توبه شخصيه
رافع راسى حتى بالاضطهاد
كده كده ماشيين ن العالم
لا نخاف من الموت 


كل ما نراه ضيقات تكون ليعظم انتصارنا 



28 ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده

29 لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين


حب ولا تاديب ولا تخليص امور

كل الاشياء للخير للذين يحبون الله

كلنا نحب الله 


حب 
خير 
انتصار 





حتى لو مش فاهمين 




كيف نشبه المسيح بالمه واضطهاده صلب  

شبهه مشابهين له بالضيقات 




نتالم معه نتمجد ايضا معه 

هل الحب يقل مع الضيقات 
موقتا او مرحليا بيتزعزع   لكنه جزء من غرس الايمان


الشده
تجعلنى اكتشف كم تالمت من اجلى 
يدفعنى لاعدى من الباب الضيق للرحب   الابدى
اكليل الاضطهاد


رصيد بالسماء 



الصوم والمجاعه يعوض تقصيراتنا 



العرى يخلينى اتعرى من كرامه الجسد 



الخطر رد الفعل اجرى على ربنا 



السيف الى هديه نموت لاجله بلا عله فينا 




يعظم انتصارنا 
الضيق ننتصر  فيه انتصار عظيم

على الشياطين وشكوكهم مستعدين نموت علشانك يا رب - الايمان 

يفشلوا الشياطين عن زعزعتنا عن حب ربنا 

يفشلوا الشياطين الرجاء الحى  داخلنا 


انتصار على العالم : نثبت للعالم مش ماسكين بالدنيا - محبه للكل رغم الالم - وداعه - لا رجاء لى فى بشر بل فى الله 


انتم من الله وقد غلبتموهم الغلبه  مش فى السياسه والمنطق بل  هما من العالم والشر نحن من الله والخير 
لازم الخير يكسب



بحسبما اذلوهم امتدوا واختشوا 
موسى وذل فرعون 
المنظر الخارجى الغالب الدنيا
فى السماء امتداد ونمو فى الروحيات 


الانتصار الحقيقى الكنيسه بتصلى اكتر
النقاوه اكتر 
اكاليل تعد
نفوس ترد

فى هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا 





ابونا داود لمعى
الثلاثاء 
11 ديسمبر 2012


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اكتر من 6 شهور صيام 

ليه الاصل هو الصوم  والاستثناء الافطار 

لا يخرج هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشيىء الا بالصلاه والصوم

الصوم مقترن بالصلاه 
اللى يرعب الشيطان الصوم والصلاه

قوه غير عاديه 

غير مرئيه 
قوه الصوم والصلاه

1-التوبه
تحرك التوبه 
لان ضبط الجسد بالصوم 
ثم اطلع على الصلاه اكلم ربنا 
الصوم ضبط للخطيه تقويه للاراده لابعد عنها
استني بنور ربنا لرفض الخطيه 
نور الشمس والبقع
كل ما اصوم جسدى اضبطه ليكون الجسد تبع ربنا


يونان واهل نينوى 
نينوى مدينه وثنيه عظيمه جدا  فى غناها وشرها
صاموا خوفا من هلاكها 3 ايام
الله تحنن عليهم وسامحهم 
توبه حقيقيه 


يونان - الحوت - اليقطينه 

علاج الفتور الروحى  



كلما تضبط جسدك تتحرك فى طريق الله






2-  يغيرنى الصوم والصلاه وتغير من حولى 
استير والملك احشويرش  - مردخاى - صلاه وصوم - الصوم والصلاه غيرت الاوامر  - هامان وليمه يومين  - ربنا يقود القصه ونعمه 
انتهاء هامان ومرخاى وزير الملك


1981 البابا شنوده وضع بالدير 
وكبار الاقباط والاساقفه فى السجن
صوم وصلاه
الله يتدخل بشكل اعجازى 



ربنا قادر يغير بالصلاه والصوم 



تغيير للعالم له - للاسره 





3- تفتح لى افاق روحيه لا نهايه لها  تمتعنى بعشره ربنا

ابواب السماء 
قلب ربنا 
بسيب كل حاجه علشانك يا رب 
علشان بحبك يا ب ومتعلقه بيك
يطى الله الاستناره الروحيه يكشف نفسه ليا  
احساسات لا يعبر عنها



موسى النبى صوم وصلاه 40 يوم 
الوصايا
اسكن بوسطكم فى خيمه الاجتماع

ربنا عاوز يقرب للى بيحبوه 
المتعلقين بيه 
انا عايزك يا رب 
ربنا يمتعه بيه



ايليا 40 يوم وصلاه 
بعد قتل انبياء البعل 
7000 ركبه لم تحنى لبعل
اطمن انا معاك 
رؤيه وعشره مع ربنا 



الناس مشغوله بالعالم
وانا يا ب سايب الل علانك
زى ابائى رهبان البريه وكل من يحبوا الله 


يوحنا سابا بالبرارى بالعراق 
كلام روحانى عجيب 
زى ما انت سبت لخاطر  ربنا   ربنا يعطيك 






4- تدفعنى لخدمه الاخر
الصوم والصلاه يخرجنى من ذاتى 
مغبوط هو العطاء اكتر من الاخد


صاموا وصلوا لبولس وبرنابا للخدمه

الخدمه بقوه الصوم والصلاه 



دعوه
نصوم ونصلى 
عمق توبتنا
غير الاخرين
اكشف لنا نفسك يا رب
علمنا الخدمه   والعطاء والبذل للاخر 




ابونا القمص يوحنا باقى 
من 
اجتماع ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 

18 ديسمبر 2012






=


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل ومفيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

التجسد 
المسيح اوظهر 
اوظهر = موجود وظهر 
ولد = كانه غير موجود قبل ولادته 

اوظهر كان موجودا منذ انشاء العالم بلا بدايه ولا نهايه 
موجود قبل كل الدهور 
تجسد ندخل بالزمن فى شكل انسانى له احداث رغم انه قبل التاريخ من ناحيه لاهوته


اوظهر


ليرفع خطايانا 
---------------
ينقض افعال ابليس 

فعل الفدء والخلاص له جوانب كثيره 
يحررنى - يوبطل شوكه الموت 



ليرفع خطايانا 
الخطيه شوهت الطبيعه الانسانيه 
يرجع نقاوه الانسان 

رفع التهمه 

يشيل خطايانا 
كل خطيه خلللى عقلك يروح للتجسد والفداء 
والمسيح بلا خطيه 
ليشيل خطيته 
البار الوحيد هو المسيح


ينقض افعال ابليس 
----------------------
من يفعل الخطيه هو عبد لابلبيس 
العالم فى الشرير وعبويه الشيطان بالخطيه

طبيعه بشريه قابله للموت 


اعمال ابليس
الكذاب وابو الكذب 
العالم وضع بالشرير 
المعركه  مستمره 

بين الكدب والصدق 



البنوه ل الله لا توعرف  الا من خلال التجسد والتشبه بيه
حقانيين لا نكدب 
لا نكدب على نفسنا 
العالم لن يشبعنا 
الوهمهو العالم
رجع الابن الضال لنفسه  عاد لبنوته 
لحظه الصدق هى المسكنه بالروح 
فقير يا ب من كل حاجه نفسى اشبهك يا رب

فى معركه بين الكدب والحق
واضح مع نفسك
احكموا حكما عادلا 
اعترف بغلطك وتوب 
العالم لغته الكدب فى المظهر والكلام


العمر كدبه
الحق هو الابديه 
لا تمسك بالدنيا كانك لا تملك غيرها 
عمرنا كبخار 
حاسب واهتم بالدنيا 

اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره 


كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطى
الثبات فى المسيح  لنتحول لشبهه ليتم قصده
شبهه لندخل السماء
وليس بقدرتنا لان الله كامل 
بقوه الله نتحول لشبهه 


اثبت فى ربنا وادخل فيه
صلاه - انجيل - تناول - خدمه
النتيجه مش عارف تغلط 


مش فى برنامجه وتركيبته اى خطا
اصله ثابت فى المسيح
المسيح دخل طبيعتنا واتحد بنا ليعطينا قوه الثبات فيه 

فاثبتوا فيا وانا ايضا فيكم 
اكترحاجتين يثبتونا بربنا
الصلاه  (الصلاه - الانجيل - التناول )
المحبه (للناس بالخدمه )




صرنا منظرا للناس والملائكه 
اثبت فى ربنا وكن شبهه 

لمسيح فينا لنظهره


بولس الرسول كولوسى 4  -  4

اوظهره 
مسئولين ان نوظهر المسيح فينا 

بحياتنا وكلامنا وكل نفس فينا 

سفراء للمسيح
تصالحوا مع الله 



نوظهر المسيح فى حياتنا 
نور وملح 




ابونا داود لمعى  
الثلاثاء 8 يناير 2013




=



=


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2013)

مجهووود رائع جدا يا اسمشيل 
تسلم ايدك 
بس ياريت تكتبلنا  اسم كل محاضره ايه عنوانها


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2013)

تدريبات   جميله   للسنه الجديده 
+ تكلم يا رب لان عبدك سامع  .. دور ربنا قالك ايه لنهارده  لو لم تجد  دور تانى فى قرائتك اليوميه للانجيل 
+ اجعل الايه المؤثره موضوع صلاتك 
+ راجع  مسئوليتك فى الخدمه ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوه .. جندى صالح للسيد المسيح 

ابونا بولس جورج   

مين اكتر ناس تاثرت بهم روحيا

الخادم الروحانى 
مش الخادم الموهوب 
لان الموهوب يؤثر لكن لا يستمر كالروحانى 



سمات الخادم الروحانى 


البابا كيرلس  لا نتذكر له عظات او صوت حلو  بالقداس 
كذلك ابونا ميخائيل ابراهيم 


كلاهما روحانى مناره جذابه 
اولا : الله الاول ومحور الحياه 
==================

1- الله بذاته اول اولوياته - محور حياته

موضعا للرب فى حياته 
صلاه وتامل مع ربنا 
اللى قعد مع ربنا بينطبع ربنا فى ملمحه 

علاقاته مع ربنا   هى الاول والاهم 

الخدمه وسيله لجعل الله نمره واحد باولوياتك 
الخدمه عمرها ما كانت هدف 
ربنا والملكوت هو الاول 
قانون روحى منضبط 

اوعى تنخدع بخدمتك وتنسى مخدعك 
علاقاتى الشخصيه بربنا اهم من اى حاجه تانى 




2-ربنا قبل كل حاجه فى قراراته 

رفقه واسحق   ييته كنيسه 

قديس  ابو مقار يسال ربنا  هل يتوحد ام يبقى بالدير  لمده 5 سنين 

اوقات كتير قراراتى من دماغى 
يا رب انت عاوز منى ايه


الهجره مثلا 
دعوتك - قراراتك - ارتباط  ...   ربنا   فين بقراراتك 
الانسان الروحى لا يهتز 
ربنا عاوز ايه 




3- ربنا الاول على تقدماته

بتعطى ل ربنا ايه وازاى 
تقدمتنا لربنا قد ايه ومن محبتنا ولا من تعودنا 
من اجود وبكور ما عندنا 

قراره - عواطفه 
حنه ام صموئيل 
العطيه صموئيل   قدمته كخادم لربنا 


ربنا نمره واحد فى الاولويات - الخدمه - القرارات - العطايا 




ثانيا خاضع ل الله 
============

يونان
امين خدمه :  عشت وشفت  خادم له رغبه فى خدمه 
الخادم له راى لكن هل تخضع ل الله ام لا 
الخضوع ببيوتنا بقى صعب 
تخيلى شغاله تفرض عليكى  طريقه شغلها 

مفيش  خدمه  قبلتها بخضوع الا واستفدت منها 


ثالثا : الخادم الروحى يضبط نفسه فى كل شيىء 
====================================

1-- يضبط انفعاله 
تضبط طبعك وتجتهد بضبط انفعالك 
اعتذار وتوبه لربنا الاول



2- يضبط فضوله 
امور لا تخصك وقد لا تحتمل قامتك الروحيه  موقفها 
لا تسعى لمعرفه فضول يتعبك



3- يضبط وقته ومواعيده 
الروحانى يحترم مواعيده 
ويحترم وقت الناس


ابونا بولس جورج 
من اجتماع ابونا  داود لمعى الثلاثاء 15 يناير 2013










=


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2013)

*
المزمور المائة و الخامس والعشرون



1 ترنيمة المصاعد المتوكلون على الرب مثل جبل صهيون، الذي لا يتزعزع، بل يسكن إلى الدهر

2 أورشليم الجبال حولها، والرب حول شعبه من الآن وإلى الدهر

3 لأنه لا تستقر عصا الأشرار على نصيب الصديقين، لكيلا يمد الصديقون أيديهم إلى الإثم

4 أحسن يارب إلى الصالحين وإلى المستقيمي القلوب

5 أما العادلون إلى طرق معوجة فيذهبهم الرب مع فعلة الإثم. سلام على إسرائيل



*


+ الجبل مهما   هاج عليه الريح لا ينزع منه الا التراب ولا يستطيع الريح ان ينقل جبل 

+الجبل خطيه لا تستطيع نقلها


+الجبل هو المسيح 
المسيح جبلنا  ننقله للعالم

+ الجبل بالايمان 
جبل ثقه وايمان القديسين 
احتمى فيهم الحقونى 
جبل ايمانى صغير 



+ الجبل فى الثبات 
ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا 
قصبه تحركها الريح 



+الجبل لقاء الله
اطلع الجبل - تامل وخلوه 
مش متوكلين على الرب 
لا بالقوه ولا بالقدره بل بروح ربنا 
من انت ايها الجبل العظيم تصير سهلا 



+لا تتزعزوا  سريعا عن   ذهنك 
وعود ربنا 
اعمل ذهن روحانى
 الروح القدس فى الانجيل 
لا ترتاع وتتزعزع عن ذهنك 
دايما مع الاضطراب فيه ايمان 
مشكلتنا ان فكره الماء 
فكره  السماء بعيده عنى
اخر الدنيا ايه تموتنا السماء مكاننا 

+ الجبال تنقلب 
المشكله تختفى 
او 
يصير جبل المسيح فى العالم كله 







+أورشليم الجبال حولها، والرب حول شعبه من الآن وإلى الدهر
اورشليم = الكنيسه

حرس الكنيسه 
ايليا - ابراهيم - موسى النبى - شهداء 
الملايكه 
السيد المسيح 

على اسوارك يا اوشليم اقمت حراسا
الجبال ايمان القديسين
خلليينا نزن ونصلى زيهم 


ربنا بنفسه سور نار ومجد يحمينا سور نار 



+ لأنه لا تستقر عصا الأشرار على نصيب الصديقين، لكيلا يمد الصديقون أيديهم إلى الإثم
ربنا لا يسمح ان نصل الى الحقينى يا دنيا 
لوحيظه تركتك وبمراحم عظيمه اجمعك 
قالك وليك الرب
ربنا بيربينا كولى امر كن لا يبيعنا 




+لولا ان الرب كان معنا لابتلعونا ونحن احياء 






+ القلب المستقيم يرفض 4 امور :

الشك - الخوف - التذمر - الكراهيه 




+اوعى تلجا للكذب والرياء 
اوعى تسيب ايد ربنا 
ايمانك يصونك 
اوعى تسيب نفسك للعالم - لذراع بشر علاقات ملعون من يتكل على ذراع بشر 






ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 22 يناير 2013



=


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2013)

القديس الانبا انطونيوس  اب كل الرهبان 
ايه واحده تغير حياتك لو ركزت فيها 



العطاء 
 1- نسيت نفسى لاخرج للاخر 
نفسنا عيالنا فلوسنا 


العطاء وسيله لانكار الذات
تحرر من سجن الكرامه والذات




2- كنز فى السماء 
قيمه العمله تتناق لكن بالعطاء تعمل لك قيمه فى السماء
كاملا اذهب بع اموالك فيكون لك كنز 

كنز الارض يوسرق لكن تخزينك بالسماء لا يسرقه احد


3- النجاه 
كل ما تعطى اكتر كل ما مكانتك تكبر عند ربنا 
يوم التجربه ربنا ينجيك 


4- النقاوه والبر
كل ما تعطى ربنا ينقيك - ياخد 100 ضعف   الان 
تدفع  بشبابك تاخد  100 ضعف بيوت واخوه 


5- لقاء المسيح
من فعل بهولاء الاصاغر ف بى قد فعلتم 


6- توبتك توقبل 
التوبه الصادقه المقبوله العطاء 

زكا  -تاب - شوهد لتوبته ب نصف اموالى للساكين
اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت 
عطائك وسخائك يبرهن على صدق توبتك


التوبه توظهر بالعطاء بالثمر 

ايه اللى بيعطلنا  عن العطاء
-----------------------
لو استدعينا احد الاغنياء من الجحيم 
لو اعطونى ساعه واحده
هوزع كل اموالى 
هتوب واصلى\\



1- المشغوليه 
مشغولين عن العطاء 


2- التاجيل والتسويف 


3- الخوف من المستقبل 
احمى بكره بعطاء وسخاء النهارده 


4- الخوف من  كلام الناس  وارائهم
يقوللوا  عليا ايه ؟
اللى يترهبن ويسيب المال ؟
انبا انطونيوس اللى وزع الالاف من الفدادين 
بولس العالم والمترجم وساب لربنا



ا5- لحساابات والعقلانيه 


6- ضعف الايمان والرجاء 
متاكد ان ربنا بالبركات يحصد
من ترك ياخد 100 ضعف
ما اعطيه هنا يوكنز بالسماء
اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وهذه كلها تزاد لكم 



7- ضعف المحبه والرحمه 
الغنى ولعازر 



8- خداع النفس
غنى وقد استغنيت 


9- محبه المقتنيات 
الخاطى يعطيه شغل الجمع والتكويم



10 - الانانيه 
فرح مثلا ب 50 الف ليبسط 500 ماتفك زنقه ناس كتير  محتاجين


11- ارضاء الناس
يطفى العطاء بسخاء
لا ترضى الناس على حساب رضا الله 


12- الفريسيه والمنظر و الحرفيه 











ابونا داود لمعى 

الثلاثاء 29 يناير  20133




=


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2013)

التناول من الانجيل 
العشاء الربانى    
قانون الايمان
الاعتراف بالقداس 
بعد القيامه  التناول تلميذى عمواس (كسر الخبز )
ناولهما فانفتحت اعينهما و عرفاه
المسيح  يسكن فينا 
سبحوا الله فى جميع قديسيه 
الطعام الباقى للحياه الابديه 
فوق العقل وليس ضد العقل
العهد القديم انوا محرومين من الافخارستيا

1- اشعياء  مس شفتيه بجمر نار
2- تقدمه ملكى صادق
3- المن فى البريه ..الاسرار بلا ايمان = هلاك
4- مائده خبز الوجوه للكهنه فقط بعد السيد المسيح كلنا ممسوحين لربنا 
5- اعمال الرسل : المزامير بالهيكل لكن كسر الخبز بالبيوت مسبحين الله 
فى اول الاسبوع الاحد اجتماع الكنيسه -كسر الخبز اعمال الرسل 20
افتيخوس تناول ثم قيامه افتيخوس
الرسايل 
-----------
كورنثوس الاولى : عبور البحر الاحمر تعميد وجميعهم اكلوا طعاما روحيا = المن وصخره مياه روحيه = الروح القدس
ولكن باكثرهم لم يسر الله 


كرونثوس الاولى 10
شركه دم المسيح 
الخبز جسد المسيح


يوحنا 6
كرونثوس الاولى  10-11


كل حاجه بره الافخارستيا ليس بقيمتها اقيم اسرار الكنيسه وفائده روحيه يثبت فيا وانا فيه 
فصحنا المسيح
عبرانيين

الدواء الروحى هو الافخارستيا بباسبور المعموديه 



ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء 5 فبراير 2013




=


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2013)

الرسايل 
روميه البدايه 
الحياه مع المسيح
كرونثوس الاولى والتانيه النضج مع المسيح

المشاكل ليست من من لا يعرف الايمان بل غير الناجين بايمانهم 

كرنثوس الاولى والتانيه 
الفرق بين المتمسك والمتعصب = النضج 
المتعصب ترجم اختلافه مع الاخر  لعنف 

كرونثوس الاولى   16 اصحاح
الاخير الوداع الباقى 15 اصحاح 

نقسمهم
4 = النضج ومحور الحياه
7  = النضج ومشاكل الحياه
4 =النضج و هدف الحياه



محور الحياه ونقطه ارتكاز للنضج
انا لبولس وانا لابولس
انسان نظر لانسان
البص للشخص من خلال المسيح


متى تخدمنى ولا ترى احد سوى الله 


الخدمه ليست للاقدر والافصح
لان العامل بالكل هو الله

لا مقارنات بين بشر بالخدمه 
حلها الصليب 
قوه وحكمه الله 

القوه والحكمه من الله 




النضج ومشاكل الحياه
حلها الصليب له وجهين 
وجه المسيح المصلوب

والوجه الاخر نوصلب مع المسيح بصلب اهوائنا وشهواتنا 
صلب العالم لى 
3 اخوه اتخانقوا على ارض ميراث ذهبوا لحكيم الارض لمين
وطى الحكيم ليسمع الارض
الارض قالت لا احد يملكنى انا من ساخذهم ببطنى 


قوه ومفهوم الصليب 
فى الزواج مثلا علينا ان نحب ازواجنا والله عليه ان يغير 


النضج فى الصليب يظهر ب  3 نقاط :
1- نقاوه القلب
 يرى فى الكل الخير والايجابى واترجى اصلاح الخطا .. نقاوه القلب تصنع المعجزات .. حكمه نازله من فوق وليست حكمه العالم من خبث ولؤم شيطانيه فعلا 
شعاع شمس حتى وسط الاوحال بلا تغير 
نقى القلب يرى بعينى الله يرى الله بكل انسان 
الوحش نرى المسيح فى الصالح مقاما  ونراه مصلوبا فى الانسان الشرير (صلبه باعماله الشريره  تطلب له القيامه )
الغير الناضج متعصب متنرفز 
انقياء القلب متفائلون بربنا 
لا يستطع احد ان يؤذيك الا لو اذيت نفسك بالابتعاد عن الله 

2-لقدره على العطاء 
السعاده بالعطاء 
سر الفرح هو العطاء 


 3- القدره على  الصفح
الاساءه سم لا تسمح له ان ينفذ الى قلبك بل اطرده فورا بالغفران 
اغفر لان الاخر يستحق لكن لان الاخر يحتاج
الغفران مطلق والتعامل محدود 


هدف حياتنا الاثمار  فى ولادى اخوتى جيرانى 
لنصعد للسماء نفرح ربنا باثمار الفضيله 


كلنا نكمل بعض بلا استعلاء الرجل واليد ولعين 
قصد الله فى الجسد الارضى الا يتعارض اعضاءه





استاذ فايز
من اجتماع ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء

12 فبراير 2013





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2013)

وحده الايمان ووحده الحب 
مقصرين بمجال الحب 
ليكون الجميع واحد 
واحد بالثالوث الاقدس الله الواحد


السبب الاساسى لعدم وحده الكنائس
1-الكرامه 
مين الاعظم والاهم 


2- التسليم
القديسين  لم ينفصلوا بافكارهم بل اتبعوا تسليم الاباء 

الكنيسه والتقليد اقدم من الانجيل 
لذا يوفهم  الانجيل من خلال الكنيسه والتقليد


3- تعاظم الثروه وحب المل



واجبنا 
1- الصلاه والاحترام والتقدير 
للكل 
لا تجريح ولا استهزاء ولا سخريه



2- رفض روح الادانه 
لا حرفيه وادانه - اخرج الخشبه من عينك 
قرب ونحترم بعض




3- النظره الايجابيه
والبعد عن التركيز على  الاختلافات
ساكبه الطيب الله مدحها ونظر بايجابيه لمحبتها
لا تحجر على محبه ربنا لا يحتكر محبته احد
لا تستقل بغيرك ولا تزدرى ولا تدين الاخر 
ربنا يقبله ويتعامل معه 



4- الغيره والتنافس المريض 
كل واحد عاوز يثبت ان التانى غلط
الحكمه تخلو من الغيره -لا غيره وتحزب 



5- اظهار المحبه العمليه
تجنب ومسافات  ليه لا نوظهر محبه عمليه
ان كنا مطالبين  بالمحبه لغير المومنين فما بالك بنف الايمان مهما  اختلفت طوائفه 
لا نقبل الاختلاف 



6- نصلى كتير
اللى يوجع ربنا فرقه الكنايس 

نلى بلجاجه وحرقه يارب نكون واحد لميراث واحد
قلب نقى مفتوح وحكمه 



7- الرجوع للايمان المستقيم
منهج الكنيسه الاولى
الفلوس والكرامه تحت الرجلين
كلام المسيح فوق الكل




البولس من رسالة أفسس (4: 1-5)

أسألكم أنا الأسير في الرب أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دعيتم إليها، بكل تواضع القلب والوداعة وطول الأناة، محتملين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة، مسرعين إلى حفظ وحدانية الروح برباط الصلح الكامل لكي تكونوا جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدا، كما دعيتم في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. ربٍّ واحد. وإيمان واحد. ومعمودية واحدة.





بكل صلاه باكر نصلى لوحده الكنيسه 



ابونا داود لمعى 

الثلاثاء 19 فبراير 2013


=


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2013)

يونان الخادم الهارب 
استهان يونان ولم يطع
كم من الوصايا فى الانجيل لم ننفذها


مينفعش الهروب من ربنا 
الى اين اهرب من وجهك
الهروب كلفه تكلفه
اخر حدود الارض  زمان اسبانيا 

الهروب عرضه للخطر السفينه هتغرق 
هروبك من الخدمه يعلمك الفتور 
من اجلك نمات طول النهار
لى الحياه هو المسيح والموت لى ربح


اهرب لحضن ربنا 
بدل ما تياس وتطلب ارمونى بالبحر  لكن قم اصرخ الى الهك 


تكاسل بعد خروجه من الحوت 


خدمتك المرسله لك هتعملها تمم خدمتك 


بعد ربنا ما خرجك منضيقه مهلكه
اعطتنى حياه بعد موت 
حياتى ليك يا رب بحسب وصاياك وانجيلك



البلد مسيره 3  ايام
مشى يوم واحد
نفوس نينوى  كانت فى فم ابليس للهلاك


النوتيه قدموا ذبائح
هنعيش ليك يا رب



توبه نينوى الجاده 


الخادم اللى ميتعبش فى خدمته لا ياخد بركه
كان ممكن ربنا يرجع اهل نينوى بددون يونان لكن الله من محبته لنا وليونان 
استخدمه لمجد ربنا 
والعمل كله من ربنا 
اوعوا تكسلوا - كفايه عليهم كده - 

قساوه القلب 
هروب يونان اهلاك نينوى 
مش عاوز يوصل كلمه ربنا روحوا موتوا بقى 

فكر بذاته وليس بالمخدومين اللى هيضيعوا 


قيمه نفس المخدوم



الامور الماديه وينسى الروحيات 

اليقطينه 
نجاح الخدمه 
1- الاعتراف والتوبه
2- التناول 


لا العدد ولا المعجزات انما عوده النفس الى الله




الغضب 
احترس من الغضب  فى الخدمه 
الغضب ول يونان 
هل اغتظت بالصواب لاجل اليقطينه حتى الموت 
الغضب افقده سلامه
الخدمه تحتاج للسلام 
المحبه العامل الاساسى فى الخدمه 





الثلاثاء 26 فبراير 2013
ابونا فلوباتير نبيه


=


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2013)

الصوم الكبير شهر عسل الكنيسه مع ربنا 
صوم بلا فرض بل بحب 
اشتاق اتنازل عن طعام -خلوه -مطانيات - اشتياق للسماء والانجيل والنقاوه
عوده لمحبتنا الاولى 
اجتهاد لمحبه اعمق
المسيح عريس النفس
فوق الحسيات والجسديات 
لا تشغلك تقل 

طلبت من تحبه نفسى 

اى حب  فى العالم لا يقارن ولا يشبع كحب المسيح

حلقه حلاوه  لا نشبع من ربنا 
غذائنا الحقيقى فى الصوم كلمه ربنا  والافخارستيا 


الانجيل والقداس

النبوات  متعه البحث عن المسيح
  هى المسيح فى العهد القديم 




التوبه مفرحه فى الصيام 
فريش لا كئيب 
فرحان بالروحيات 
والعوده لحضن الله
متعه التوبه 



الصوم رحله الامتلاء بالروح القدس
نمسك اجسادنا شويه لنملا ارواحنا نعيش بالروح

صلاه وانجيل وانهار ماء حى 


شدنى وراك يا رب 
لا تنتظر مجهودى الشرى الضئيل 
وضعفاتى واخطائى 

انا وكل من اعرفهم نجرى وراك يا رب 

نبتهج ونفرح بك يا رب


ادخلنى الى حجال الله
نور ربنا ينعكس علينا




خلوه الصوم

نعتكف مع ربنا اكتر 





رجاء الصوم
احلى قصص للرجاء
4   اسابيع
الابن الضال
السامريه
المخلع
المولود اعمى


الله هوه الى هيجذبك مهما كانت حالتك

عبده وجميله 
عبد للخوف للكسل لاجسادنا
جملنى يا رب برحانياتك
جميل فى عينيك يارب  رغم اخطائى



لا تركز على اخطائك ركز على قوه الله 
انسى نفسك  واخطائك  واهتم بقوه الله 


لخدمه ليست الاولويه
الاولويه بالصوم للخلوه والصلاه 


اشمعنى ايليا وداود وبطرس يعقوب ويوحنا 
نفسى اكون زيهم 
استمتع بيك يا رب


تخطوا اجسادهم البشريه وامسوا معجزه الله فى الارض


المخدع والمذبح



تحت رجليك يا رب
تحت ظله كنيستك
امان وجودك يا رب  فى حياتى  وقبل كل شيىء امامى يا رب فى كل عمل 



اسم الله اغلى من كل كنوز العالم




نشبع بربنا -نتوب -اصحاب العريس - فوق الدنيا والماديات استمتع بربنا فى الصوم الكبير 


ابونا داود لمعى 
الثلاثاء   12 مارس 2013 




=


----------



## asmicheal (2 أبريل 2013)

الاسبوع الرابع من الصيام  : السامريه
يوحنا 10
الراعى الصالح

1- ليه الراعى الصالح؟
2- لما الراعى صالح ليه الخروف بيبعد ؟


الكتاب المقدس يكلمنا عن الله الاب الاله والراعى
الرعايه لها شروط
1- اليقظه 
2- محب 
3- حكمه القياده
4- حنين 



الملائكه بعقل 
الحيوان بشهوه
الانسان عقل وشهوه
لو حكم عقله صار ملاك ولو حكم شهوته صار حيوان




اللى يخللى الخروف يتوه
1- التركيز على الماديات - الشهوه 
2- يتقمص من العقوبه 
3- نظر ضعيف : الخطيه فاصله بين الله والانسان - الكسل 








*
تدريب من ابونا داود لمعى 
قبل كل اكل مشيئنى ان افعل مشيئه من ارسلنى
جوع للمشيئه الالهيه
تمتلا بالروح - تكسب الناس 
*

ابونا موسى نصرى
من اجتماع ابونا داود لمعى
الثلاثاء 2  ابريل 2013


=


----------

